

A Python cheat sheet for those of us who do - bdfh42
http://coffeeghost.net/pybat/python_cheatsheet.png

======
pistoriusp
Pretty disappointing.

~~~
tim2
Could have _at least_ used a dict.

Makes me want to do one of these now though.

~~~
Kaizyn
You should; be sure to post the fruits of your efforts online for everyone
else.

~~~
mleonhard
in PDF

------
avinashv
Not a bad reference for newbies, but this lacks some important things
(dictionaries, tuples, list comprehensions, lambdas etc.). Also, the arrow-
style explanations don't lend well to a quick-search reference.

------
rbanffy
Isn't using a "main" function a C-ism? I have never heard of such a convention
when programming in Python.

Is there one? Does the BDFL know about it?

~~~
hhm
No, it's actually used. In this article the creator of Python talks about it:
<http://www.artima.com/weblogs/viewpost.jsp?thread=4829>

------
miratom
...and for those who have never seen a programming language ever. Do they
really need arrows that point to comments that say, "This is a comment"?

~~~
jsmcgd
They don't need to but it succinctly highlights the fact that there are two
different ways of commenting code in Python.

------
anon
it's missing 'pass' which is essential if you wish for automatic indentation
to work properly

